# Book on Reel Tuning



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I just bought a book from England. It is by John Holden and is titled CT REEL TUNING ....525mag, ABU6500 Mag Elite, Diawa shu and more.
THe price was great GBP 4.99 or US 9.95. 
I am looking forward to receiving the book.
I got the book on EBAY.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I'd be interested to know what you think of it. I've seen that book and thought about getting it. Let us know if it's worth the money or not. opcorn:


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

I bought both the casting and the reel tuning books from John Holden a couple months ago. 

The reel tuning book does a good job of covering the basics, and I found the casting book very helpful. 

He writes in a plain, no BS, easy to understand style. Well worth the money I think.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Finally received it. The first one did not make it for some reason. Emailed John and he sent me a new cd. I printed the cd and it was 98 pages long. The book is great.
I ordered the casting book also.


----------



## tom_s (Oct 20, 2006)

the casting book is great..I watched it a few times,went casting and my distance improved remarkably!Aint hitting 150yds yet ,but its closer than it was


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Both are well worth the price. Well writen and easy to understand.


----------



## FLOATSUM (Jun 2, 2007)

Perhaps you'd find this of interest(?).
I've polished both an ABU 6500 & 7000 with this method. 
While the 6500 improved, the 7000 became a much differnt (+) reel.
http://super-tuning.home.mindspring.com/index page.html


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

FLOATSUM said:


> While the 6500 improved, the 7000 became a much differnt (+) reel.


The supertuning site is nice, but unfortunately yields little benefit to current model "Ultracast" type 6500 Abus that have inboard spool bearings. The rotation of the shaft in the pinion gear has nothing to do with the speed of the reel, as the spool spins on a pair of bearings. The guy on the site actually mentions that it yeilds little benefit. Now, for an older Abu that does not have inboard spool bearings it should make it a rocket! 

It's a worthwhile thing to do with 7000/7500's because they have the same design as the reels on the supertuning site: the outboard spool bearings, with the spool on a fixed spindle running through the pinion gear.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

FLOATSUM said:


> Perhaps you'd find this of interest(?).
> I've polished both an ABU 6500 & 7000 with this method.
> While the 6500 improved, the 7000 became a much differnt (+) reel.
> http://super-tuning.home.mindspring.com/index page.html


I made a copy and put it on file as I will try it later.
Got the casting disk this weekend. According to it the only thing that I am doing right is showing up to fish. Man .......


----------

